# wu wei - now that's Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Sep 27, 2010)

> &#8216;wu wei&#8217; (&#26080;&#20026 or &#8216;non-action&#8217;. &#8216;Wu wei&#8217; does not mean not acting at all, but rather is a type of non-interference. It can be seen as a form of creative passivity by which you act in the right way, at the right moment; according to your surroundings, circumstances and means. - Zhou Xuan Yun


 
That is pretty much how one applies Taijiquan to SD. That is also why it takes so long to get there.

This is also why when my Taijiquan sifu applies Qinna I can't feel it coming and I can feel it coming with just about everyone else.


.


----------



## mograph (Sep 27, 2010)

Find the flow. Don't interfere.


----------

